# you have to move a tool box weighing 30kg between benches 10 metres apart in a factory.



## Minga

_you have to move a tool box weighing 30kg between benches 10 metres apart in a factory._

esta es una frase en un manual con pruebas para quienes en una fábrica cargan peso manualmente.   
mi duda es si 10 metres apart es A 10 metros 
gracias!
Minga


----------



## Minga

o CADA 10 metros, perdón me olvidé de la segunda opción que genera mi duda!
gracias!


----------



## Kalimeros

*10 metres apart* significa "separados diez metros" o "a diez metros uno del otro".


----------



## Minga

ah ok !
gracias kalimeros!!!


----------



## Minga

perdón: 
a ver si asi te parece que debería quedar la frase? 
Debe mover una caja de herramientas que pesa 30kg entre bancos separados por 10 metros en una fábrica.
Espero tu comentario
GRACIAS!


----------



## Kalimeros

Así me parece bien. Me hace un poco retintín el final "en una fábrica", pero tal vez es porque no estoy acostumbrado a armar frases de esa manera.


----------



## clevclov

en una fabrica debe mover una caja de herramientas de 30 Kg (if it is 30kg it is obviously weight, so I wouldn´t make it so redundant) entre dos bancos separados a 10 metros/entre dos bancos a 10 metros de distancia (el uno del otro - se puede poner o no)


----------



## Minga

dónde pondrías "en la fábrica" ??? armámelo como te gustaría a vos 100% Kalimeros y lo vemos dale?
Gracias clevclov !! Gracias a todos!


----------



## Kalimeros

Me parece que la frase como la construiste está bien:

"Debe mover una caja de herramientas que pesa 30kg entre bancos separados por 10 metros."

Lo que no veo claro es la necesidad de decir "en una fábrica". Me parece que la frase queda bien sin necesidad de poner esto, ya que el manual es para personas que trabajan en la fábrica.


----------



## Minga

si, estoy de acuerdo, pero no te olvides que la frase dice "in a factory" .. es como que lo quieren explicitar... y yo tengo que traducirlo con la misma intención y sobre todo traducir lo que ELLOS dicen     Sigo estando de acuerdo contigo pero donde manda capitán.... 
GRACIAS KALIMEROS!


----------



## Kalimeros

De acuerdo, compañero marinero.


----------



## RIU

Hola Minga, y a todos, vaya!

A ver que te parece:

En una fábrica, debe mover una caja de herramientas de 30 kg de peso, entre bancos separados por 10 metros de distancia.


----------



## Minga

aaahhh mi querido Riu... perfecto... la fábrica antes y no como despegada al final, está muy bien.. :d  perfekkkt
ABRAZOS MI AMIGO Y GRACIAS!!!!
Minga


----------

